# Rancilio PID install help - London



## ShivaYash

Hello

Novice alert. I really want to PID my old machine. It's great but could be better. The frame is rusting. It would benefit from the new v4 boiler, longer steam arm from the same and of course the Rolls Royce of PID kits, the Auber.

However, I need some help. Does anyone/ can anyone, in London or close top, help? Just a little handholding. I'm fairly handy with a spanner but not good with electrics. I find them scary.

On a related note, if other users have the same rust issues, I've found a local firm in Hackney who offer great value powder coating.

With best,


----------



## Glenn

The Silvia base is prone to rusting - I have seen this on a dozen Silvias

Powder coating will cover the rust but will not stop it from spreading and may start to bubble through at some point


----------



## jeebsy

Amourtex by chance?

They'll blast the rust off before they coat it but powder coating won't necessarily stop it from rusting again depending on the grade of stainless. They can do different kinds of prep to it to make it more rust resistant but it the powder coating gets scratched and the metal exposed you're vulnerable to rust again


----------



## ShivaYash

jeebsy said:


> Amourtex by chance?
> 
> They'll blast the rust off before they coat it but powder coating won't necessarily stop it from rusting again depending on the grade of stainless. They can do different kinds of prep to it to make it more rust resistant but it the powder coating gets scratched and the metal exposed you're vulnerable to rust again


Yep, they did a lovely job on my friends bike. If that is the case, I'll just get a tin of rust eating paint I think. Cheaper and easier.


----------



## jeebsy

They made a bit of an arse of my bike but they're normally very good. I like the look powder coat over paint but up to you


----------



## ShivaYash

Oh really? The finish on my pal's bike is top and I'm fussy! I examined it well and the edges were just delightful. What that a single boiler machine? Looks fancy! I guess you are local?


----------



## jeebsy

It's a dual boiler, that i got powdercoated in Glasgow.

Got my bike done at Armourtex when i lived in London - was an east end boy 2008-2014


----------



## ShivaYash

jeebsy said:


> It's a dual boiler, that i got powdercoated in Glasgow.
> 
> Got my bike done at Armourtex when i lived in London - was an east end boy 2008-2014


Nice. Very nice.


----------



## RazorliteX

ShivaYash said:


> Hello
> 
> Novice alert. I really want to PID my old machine. It's great but could be better. The frame is rusting. It would benefit from the new v4 boiler, longer steam arm from the same and of course the Rolls Royce of PID kits, the Auber.
> 
> However, I need some help. Does anyone/ can anyone, in London or close top, help? Just a little handholding. I'm fairly handy with a spanner but not good with electrics. I find them scary.
> 
> On a related note, if other users have the same rust issues, I've found a local firm in Hackney who offer great value powder coating.
> 
> With best,


I know nothing about electronics. I repeat - I know *absolutely* nothing about electronics/electrics.

However, following the instructions were relatively easy; just a bit of a slog as you will be naturally careful if it is something you are not used to doing. The PID worked first time so I would recommend that you give it a try. All in all there are not many things to do so I suspect it will be highly unlikely that you will go down a path that you cannot recover from.

Took me about an hour but the time flies.


----------



## ShivaYash

RazorliteX said:


> I know nothing about electronics. I repeat - I know *absolutely* nothing about electronics/electrics.
> 
> However, following the instructions were relatively easy; just a bit of a slog as you will be naturally careful if it is something you are not used to doing. The PID worked first time so I would recommend that you give it a try. All in all there are not many things to do so I suspect it will be highly unlikely that you will go down a path that you cannot recover from.
> 
> Took me about an hour but the time flies.


Thanks for this info. Which model of PID did you go for? There seems to be an awful lot of choice within Auber. I like making milk drinks so think I need steam control?


----------



## RazorliteX

ShivaYash said:


> Thanks for this info. Which model of PID did you go for? There seems to be an awful lot of choice within Auber. I like making milk drinks so think I need steam control?


I went straight for the top end - blue PID, Pre-infusion and Steam Control

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PID-kit-for-Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Blue-Display-/110719910066?

To be honest you've only just reminded I have a stream control option - once the temperature hits 140 degrees it switches off. This then floats to around 150 degrees and then once it falls below 140 the PID switches the thermostat back on. Personally I would say it's not really steam control as the temperature variance is still massive as it will drop to 121 degrees (dependent on ambient temperature) once steam output is in full effect. Though by then the milk will start to boil.


----------



## ShivaYash

So what are you saying? You made a mistake and it's not worth it?


----------



## RazorliteX

ShivaYash said:


> So what are you saying? You made a mistake and it's not worth it?


No I 'm just saying that the steam control isn't really steam control. It simply switches the thermostat on a *lot* earlier compared to not having the PID fitted but the reality is that the boiler is not powerful enough to maintain a stable temperature once steam is in full flow resulting in a temperature drop. The variance in drop compared to not having a PID fitted is a lot tighter at around 18 degrees (no PID around 30+ degrees).


----------



## frandavi99

Any chance of a pic of the machine with PID?


----------



## AussieEx

There are pictures all over the internet, including here: http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=104


----------



## frandavi99

Thanks. I was half being lazy and half interested to see if doing it yourself easily produces as good looking results as those.


----------



## RazorliteX

Sure I'll take one tomorrow for you (pure lazy myself, can't be bothered to set up the camera







).


----------



## RazorliteX

Not the best pic but hopefully gives an idea..


----------



## frandavi99

That looks pretty good, think I might give it a try in an attempt to put off more expensive upgraditis.


----------



## AussieEx

I've been trying to resist a PID for nearly a year now. My resolve is weakening. Any advantage to the pre-infusion?


----------



## RazorliteX

AussieExpat said:


> I've been trying to resist a PID for nearly a year now. My resolve is weakening. Any advantage to the pre-infusion?


Apparently it reduces "water blast" where it pre-infuses the coffee so when the main load comes down it doesn't create any holes.

Of course.. surely the "water blast" occurs at the pre-infusion stage then









However, the flip side is that if you don't get the "gold standard" PID with all of the functions I can guarantee you will be constantly asking yourself "why didn't I..?" in terms of any features that you did not get. Plus the blue LED display looks pretty cool.

I really can't articulate how easy this was to fit and this is coming from me with no electronics experience - no drilling/screwing; the PID is secured via a commercial grade 3M (Scotch) double sticky side pad. The PID isn't going anywhere.


----------



## AussieEx

I actually prefer the red LEDs. Something about the Silvia already having red lights. I'm thinking of getting the steam control, but probably not pre-infusion. Should probably give my steam wand a refresher when I finally get round to this too.


----------



## frandavi99

I see your point about all the functions, but really not sure I could warrant the extra for pre infusion. Takes it too far into wife unfriendly territory.


----------



## Colio07

I've also found the steam control still allows for huge variability in steam temp (over- and under-shooting 140).

I don't have the pre-infusion option on mine, but would be interested to get feedback from others about whether it's true pre-infusion (at lower pressure) or simply a blast of water at full pressure -- wait/bloom -- and then back on again for brewing as normal?


----------



## cavem01

Hi guys - i see this is a fairly old tread but ive been doing some research on a PID for my Silvia Feb 2015 model.

I see the consensus is the Auber PID Retrofit KIT for Rancilio Silvia w/ pre-infusion. Can someone confirm the Pre infusion is worth the $100 extra?

Also shot in the dark but i live in the UK and I'm going to order form Auber directly as i cant fine anyone in the UK that sell these kits! TO save myself $50 on postage, any ideas if i can get this in the UK?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## MrShades

If you don't want or need any of the fancy Auber functionality and just want a PID to control boiler temp then I'd go with a generic eBay PID (Rex C100 or similar) for £20 and save yourself a bundle of money.


----------



## mokapoka

cavem01 said:


> Hi guys - i see this is a fairly old tread but ive been doing some research on a PID for my Silvia Feb 2015 model.
> 
> I see the consensus is the Auber PID Retrofit KIT for Rancilio Silvia w/ pre-infusion. Can someone confirm the Pre infusion is worth the $100 extra?
> 
> Also shot in the dark but i live in the UK and I'm going to order form Auber directly as i cant fine anyone in the UK that sell these kits! TO save myself $50 on postage, any ideas if i can get this in the UK?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


I don't think it's worth it, since it's not true pre infusion. I understand that all it does is turn the brew switch on and off. So you could buy the cheaper version and then flick the brew switch on say 2 sec's and then off 2 sec's and then brew as normal, this should give you same functionality.


----------



## ShivaYash

cavem01 said:


> Hi guys - i see this is a fairly old tread but ive been doing some research on a PID for my Silvia Feb 2015 model.
> 
> I see the consensus is the Auber PID Retrofit KIT for Rancilio Silvia w/ pre-infusion. Can someone confirm the Pre infusion is worth the $100 extra?
> 
> Also shot in the dark but i live in the UK and I'm going to order form Auber directly as i cant fine anyone in the UK that sell these kits! TO save myself $50 on postage, any ideas if i can get this in the UK?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


eBay?


----------



## RazorliteX

cavem01 said:


> Hi guys - i see this is a fairly old tread but ive been doing some research on a PID for my Silvia Feb 2015 model.
> 
> I see the consensus is the Auber PID Retrofit KIT for Rancilio Silvia w/ pre-infusion. Can someone confirm the Pre infusion is worth the $100 extra?
> 
> Also shot in the dark but i live in the UK and I'm going to order form Auber directly as i cant fine anyone in the UK that sell these kits! TO save myself $50 on postage, any ideas if i can get this in the UK?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Actually there is another thread on this forum where one guy worked out how to enable pre infusion with some programming of a "secret" menu and the requisite cabling to get it working. I would assume once you have got the programming sorted you can continue to follow the instructions based around the pre infusion model thus saving yourself the $100 dollars.


----------

